# Insurance R33 GTS



## MaNuAl (Feb 1, 2004)

I've been driving for 6 months, be 8 months when I get my Skyline. I was looking at getting a GTS R33 2.5T, but was wondering how much I'd have to shell out for insurance!

I went to one of those performance insurance people and they quoted me 5k  but I've been told they are indeed rip of merchants!

I'm only 20, so I expect to pay out a high price for one. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Switch (Feb 3, 2004)

Unless you got a lot of spare cash lying around in a draw somewhere, I wouldnt bother! I just got my R33 a few weeks ago and it set me back a grand for the insurance. Some companies were looking for £1400!!!
By the way, I'm 33, with a clean licence!


----------



## mattb (Feb 12, 2002)

Don't bother, I paid £1400 after a lot of shopping around at 24 years old and 4 years NCB. I am now paying £1200 (protect NCB) at 27 with 7 years NCB. If you get anyone to insure you at 20 you will be looking a minium of £2500 I would think.

Besides, have you any other driving experience other than your six months? If not you'll end up in the wall within 2 weeks


----------



## Switch (Feb 3, 2004)

That was a good Deal Matt, do you mind me asking where from? Mine was with The Privilege, who to be fair, have been brilliant in helping me sort out cover notes based on chassis etc. 
I wouldnt mind giving your guys a bash next year though if you are getting such a good deal. Always pays to shop around.


----------



## mattb (Feb 12, 2002)

I use Adrian Flux. to be honest I wouldn't recommend them. I have never made a claim but I can't stand the people on the phone, you have to fill in huge amounts of paper work and the worst? If you pay by 10 installments like me they force you to take out a loadn agreement that means if you cancel the insurance they still get the money and you are lumbered paying a loan for insurance you don't have. Oh and they charge you a payment plan surcharge of £70 too. The only good thing is the protected no claims was about £30.

If you can pay in full or over 3 months then you don't suffer all this, but I have bad feelings about their ability to pay up and provide basic customer service. I hope for my sake I am wrong though


----------



## Switch (Feb 3, 2004)

Thanks Matt, I did originally approach Frizzel before I ordered the car. They gave me a really good price based on the info I supplied. I ordered the car thinking it was a done deal, but was shocked when I called back and they couldn't find my car on their list of Skylines?? 
Of course this left me high and dry without a policy to import against! People told me that Tesco were good and also Adrian Flux. They were both expensive for me. 
Norich Union were close, but The Privilege came out top for details. 
Next year I'm on a mission to go sub £1000!


----------



## mattb (Feb 12, 2002)

yup, same here. although I have been doing that for the past 2 years. Hopefully being 28 might help, although I am sure it will be the usual case of "wait until your current age + 1"

My real aim is to get the damn policy paid within three months though, I am sick of paying £100 a month on car insurance.


----------



## Switch (Feb 3, 2004)

LOL, be sure to let us all know if you find the Holly Grail! 
I remember having the same thought when I was 28. I thought surely at 30 i would be ok? WRONG!!!!!
I have a clean licence, my car is alarmed to the hilt, tracked etc, and I have been driving for 15 years as well without an accident (now touching wood). You would think that the insurance industry would cut me a little slack? 
If there are any insurance guys out there please feel free to contact me? The insurance thread someone started was OK, but sadly lacked a lot of details of the drivers, but it was useful as a guide. 
I would recommend, Frizzel, Norich Union Direct and The Privilege if anyone is thinking of shopping around. As always so much depends on your personal details. 
Thankyou for sharing your thoughts Matt.


----------

